# Pluggage



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

Whats up guys, Im pretty new here but I have a couple questions to ask. I have been making saltwater plugs for striped bass for some time now, and just last summer I started pier fishing. Now have any of you guys tryed making a gotcha type bait by hand? I am going to take a shot at it. It will consist of a turned plug(tuna style, but smaller ) and a bullet shaped sinker(used for bass fishing). They will be through wired, and opefully they will work right 

Another question, do any of you guys use plugs off of piers? I know that poppers would be deadly around a breaking school. I will give it a go this year. Any of you guys make wooden lures? If so lets see some 

Thanks, I'll keep ya posted,
Jeff


----------

